# DLG Pond 9-15-07



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

My girlfriend jen and i went out to the lake steve and i call DLG lake, we have been stocking this pond for years. I know that some of the guys on this site fish it for bass. We got out there around 2:30, it was good day we quite fishing at 10. Jen caught a 22, 6, and 4 pound flatheads. the 22 was her 2nd flathead ever and first over 20 pounds, I caught a 9, 2 12's, 15, and 20 pound flatheads. Then the surprise of the night i caught a 25 pound bluecat. The largest bluecat steve and i put in there was 11 pounds and that was almost 4 years ago. Its good to see the populations is doing well. The funny thing is the lake is known for its bass and bluegill we didnt see either lol. Most of the fish came off of a point of a beaver dam. heres the pics


----------



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

heres a scary thought, could this be the blue i caught tonight, steve and i put him in 3 years ago in august, he was a shade under 10 pounds


----------



## Chuck P. (Apr 8, 2004)

I think the Bass and Buegill that were in the pond are now in the bellies of those cats!  

That is one great fishing trip. Where's that pond at


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Those are some rough lookin' fish...


----------



## Chuck P. (Apr 8, 2004)

The head on that 25lber looks like the fish could/should be a heavier, or is it just me? 

The Blues and Flatheads should be getting close to putting on the fall feed bags don't ya think?


----------



## Jackfish (Apr 15, 2004)

wow - that looks like one heck of an outing, congrats on all the nice cats - 

not as cool a story of letting a 10 grow to a 25, but last year I caught a very distinctive looking blue channel cat from a creek where I get my bait - the channel was about 2lbs, I had let this very same fish go from my aquarium two years earlier because he had been eating all my other fish! When I originally released him he was probably 1/8th of a pound. So I let him him go again - I'd be really happy if the next time I catch him he grows to 25 like the one you just caught again!


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

dude, you have way too many cats in that pond. those guys are starving to death!


----------



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

dinkbuster1 said:


> dude, you have way too many cats in that pond. those guys are starving to death!


i just took 10 out today and put them in the GMR, the largest was 20 pounds


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

I think we all need to start a collection for Nate. The poor colllege kid can't even buy himself some britches that stay up!


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

i have some spare suspenders lying around here somewhere....... please tell me them 'aint Spongebob uderwear!


----------



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

dinkbuster1 said:


> i have some spare suspenders lying around here somewhere....... please tell me them 'aint Spongebob uderwear!




Nope sorry dink had to go with the classic Simpsons boxers. By the way how did you and bryan do last night?


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

pendog66 said:


> Nope sorry dink had to go with the classic Simpsons boxers. By the way how did you and bryan do last night?


I'd rather keep talking about your stylish boxer shorts! (so that ought to give you a clue)


----------



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

H2O Mellon said:


> I'd rather keep talking about your stylish boxer shorts! (so that ought to give you a clue)


lol thats rough, let me know when you want to hit the big river im only a half hour away from Racine on the Ohio and i could get some bait


----------

